# Bolivar Reports



## Happy97 (Aug 12, 2014)

We are headed down this weekend and was wondering if anybody had reports on the surf fishing? I saw that Rollover has been decent, but was wondering about further west, how's the seaweed and the water conditions this year, we have not had a chance to make it down there yet this summer. I think we will be chasing trout mostly but may set a couple of long rods out.


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

I heard they caught some trout at the pocket Monday. No weed to speak of.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

water should be perfect for trout. Try wading down towards the pocket, ive heard a few good reports from down there lately. I think I saw three pieces of seaweed in three days last weekend lol there's virtually zero. Long lines have been producing for me lately as well. Hope you get some fish.


----------



## Happy97 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks guys, glad to hear the water is looking good after our trips down here last year. We will probably be a little east of the pocket, stop and hello if anybody is around, we will have my daughters hot pink pop-up so we're usually easy to find.


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Happy, Ill be down there in the same area early week. Probably wading at dawn then running out long lines during the day if not kayaking btb.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Pocket full of bait today, lots of action water n good shape. Saw some nice stringers


----------



## Happy97 (Aug 12, 2014)

I heard several good reports from the pocket this weekend, we fished closer down to Crystal in the surf on Friday and Saturday without much luck other than Black Tips and Hard heads, but the kids had a great time. The beach and the surf seemed cleaner than it had in a long time, can't wait to get back down in a couple of weeks.


----------

